
Japan Sends Long Electric Whipnto Orbit, to Tame Space Junk: The Two-Way - mrfusion
http://www.npr.org/sections/thetwo-way/2016/12/09/505020386/japan-sends-long-electric-whip-into-orbit-to-tame-space-junk
======
mrfusion
They don't bother to tell you how it will remove space junk. Does it hit them
with the cable?

